# Working Opportunities in Singapore



## swavin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I and my husband live in India. We both are trainers certified by Junior Chamber International (JCI) India and have been practicing corporate & academic training apart from our professional endeavors. 

Currently, we are interested in relocating outside India for career prospects. I hold a BSc (Fashion Technology) and MBA from Anna University, India. My husband holds a BE in Electronics Engineering from India and MS in Electrical Engineering from Glasgow University, UK. We both have a professional work experience of 10 years put together. 
Would there be possible working opportunities for us in Singapore? Will the companies consider hiring professionals like us from India? 

Pls help us guys!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Surprisingly, JCI does have it's status in Singapore, but not to the extent as you see in India ..  

So, if you are gonna look for jobs, you gotta do your ground work .. 

Cheers


----------



## swavin (Feb 1, 2012)

Cheers ecureilx!!!, for your quick response...
And as you have mentioned, JCI can just be an added feather,..... but as far as the info I had collected, it requires a PR status for a migrant most of the time to get a job and vise versa (PR is available only if you have a professional relationship with the country)... so which do we consider first???

Think this is the state we get to face in most of the countries... but as far as Singapore is concerned what have we to do....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Firstly, you should read up the forum previous posts

To get PR, you must be employed here, on an EP or so .. 

Singapore doesn't allow "MIGRATION" like US/UK and all .. you have to come here, find a job and then prove you are worth for the government to give you residency

The alternate path is PEP (look it up at MOM site) where you get an EP tied to you and you have to just tell the employer that you are on PEP - the downside of PEP ? it requires that you cannot be unemployed for more than 6 months per year, and you should have clocked 8,000 S$ per month in your previous job and have to submit an annual income, after you commence work here, of not less than 30,000 or so I think .. 

Now, well, with PR your chance of getting a job is higher as the employer doesn't have to worry about stuff like getting a pass, whether you qualify .. etc.

The good news is, not all those here workign are on PR .. or citizens. More than half the working population is on some form of pass. 

The onus is on YOU to find an employer, who values you enough to give you a job, and apply for the EP .. and if the MOM is not happy, fight for your pass .. so you have to present yourself as a valuable alternate to the natives .. 

and then 3 years down the lane, you can go on to apply for PR .. 

Again, DON'T COMPARE SINGAPORE WITH COUNTRIES LIKE US/UK/AUSTRALIA/CANADA where they need "MIGRANTS"

If Singapore doesn't control, the population of 4 million may double or treble every year, considering Singapore's stable economy, and strict policies in place to ensure low crime and also economic prosperity.

For the disparity, well, compare Singapore pay of some ASEAN country person: take home of say 1,900 S$ for a hotel asst. manager here, is almost 4 times of what the same person can earn back home

Now for more trades, some of the people coming from say, Indonesia, earn 4 times to 6 times or more vs home .. and Singapore is the 'most wanted' place to be .. in this region .. (seems same goes for Indians too   no love lost there I hope .. )

Well, I used to be in JCI before I outgrew JCI

Didn't go above the level of Board member ..


----------



## swavin (Feb 1, 2012)

*Thanks again!!!*

Thank you long distance helper for throwing some light... yeah I should have gone through the older posts before threading one... but I really din't know vr to start my search with... felt totally blindfolded.... that too being in India is like staying in a huge protected nest... we the present generation din't have lots of exercises during our upbringing... be it depositing a cash in the bank... to that of finding ways and procedures to migrate... not to blame anyone... but we are responsible for not learning things.. anyways.. as I said, u have showed us the way vr to start... hope my hubby and I will trace out the rest... I'm sure ur inputs will help me in the long run.... thank you once again... 

Well i'm glad that JCI connects people across... Whether we ARE or WERE its members!!!


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

If you are serious in getting a job in Singapore, do it fast and do it now. The government is clamping down on PRs given to Indians.


----------

